# One of my scrappy quilts



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

This quilt was made from stuff in my fabric stash. I did not want to purchase anything new. I was short one fabric to create the affect that I wanted so I commandeered a 100% cotton shirt of my husbands and project complete !!


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful! That is a real accomplishment.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Ourstanding !!!!!


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

Boy, my scrap quilts are a LOT more scrappy. Nice job. Did you make up the pattern too? BJ


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful job! Great use of stash!


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

How lovely. It is very pretty and the colours are beautiful.

You have made an heirloom!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: love the colors


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, incredibly beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. Did you quilt it yourself?


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful work! I love your "scrappy" colors, and the quilting adds so much to the look!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Such a beautiful quilt.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

canerday said:


> Boy, my scrap quilts are a LOT more scrappy. Nice job. Did you make up the pattern too? BJ


No it was a workshop that my quilt guild had. The designer and teacher was Debby Maddy from Texas. She was a very good teacher and I was happy to use up some of my stash.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> Beautiful work. Did you quilt it yourself?


yes i did I have a mid-arm and also do machine quilting on my regular machine. I like to hand quilt also and have a piece hanging in my dinning room done by hand. I am currently working on a table cloth quilt for the dinning room that will be pieced entirely by hand and also hand quilted. A challenge to myself.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I could never make anything so beautiful. I am just amazed at how wonderful your quilt is. Thanks for posting...


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

iShirl said:


> I could never make anything so beautiful. I am just amazed at how wonderful your quilt is. Thanks for posting...


Thank you and I believe you could do anything you set your mind to.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW! A beautiful work of art!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your quilt is stunning!!!!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Your quilt is lovely...and that's thinking outside the box fot extra fabric!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

So very nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very beautiful. Please post pics when your hand quilted piece is finished.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

amortje said:


> Wow, incredibly beautiful!!!!!!!!


I agree!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

you do beautiful work. I would love to quilt but was too young to learn from mom and grandmom and no one in my area teaches in English. oh well


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful quilt. I had a blouse that I wore out with a 4/12" long X 2/12" wide cut out on the bottom that was the color I needed for a quilt. It was 100% cotton.

You go girl!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful work. Doesn't look scrappy at all


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

minkeyswife said:


> Your quilt is lovely...and that's thinking outside the box fot extra fabric!


The funny part of that is he never even noticed that the shirt was missing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I love it.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful work --- piecing and quilting. Bravo!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning....beautiful work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice. Scrap quilts are my favorite. I have made so many log cabin quilts to use up scraps. I love the star designs too. 
You did a great job.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very, very nice! Love the colours you used.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful,hope he does not miss his shirt.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice. not scrappy at all.


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks amazing. Inspirational. I hope to start a small quilting project soon and your beautiful work has motivated me to get started.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! You did a great job! Did you do the quilting yourself, by hand or by machine?


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Your quilt is beautiful. The quilting looks very nice also!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Very pretty for a scrappy quilt.


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! I am jealous of you. Breathtaking.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> The funny part of that is he never even noticed that the shirt was missing.


Ohhh...that's funny


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

Very well done.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I made a quilt once, and that will be it for me until my daughter maybe has her own children.


----------

